# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  1 марта - Владимир Кузьмин - Сады Победы

## MagicBox

*1 марта в 21:00
Владимир Кузьмин с новым альбомом Эндорфин и хитами прошлых лет
Концерт-холл "Сады Победы" (пл. 10-го апреля)
Справки по тел. 7717708
Стоимость билетов от 250 до 1000 грн*

Билеты можно приобрести:

- кассы концерт-холла "Сады Победы"
- Укртикет/Тикетстрим 
- Kassir24 
- Today.od.ua
- Concert.ua

Встреча вКонтакте: https://vk.com/kuzmin_odessa

Народный артист России, композитор, поэт, певец, мультиинструменталист, один из лучших рок-гитаристов страны Владимир Кузьмин около сорока лет на профессиональной сцене. Созданная им рок-группа «Динамик», отметившая в прошлом году свой тридцатилетний юбилей, обозначила путь развития российской рок-музыки на годы вперед и стимулировала многих известных ныне музыкантов к началу успешной собственной карьеры.

За эти годы Владимир Кузьмин выпустил 25 студийных альбомов, каждый из которых становился бестселлером и добавлял музыканту новых поклонников, независимо от их вкусов и предпочтений. Кузьмин – свой и для рокеров, и для самых взыскательных любителей качественного поп-рока. Вся карьера Кузьмина – прорыв, и творческий поиск. Он не просто соответствует однажды заявленной высокой планке, но постоянно повышает ее.

Важнейшим событием последних лет стал для артиста выпуск альбома под названием «Эндорфин». Грандиозное творение из 4-х дисков содержит в себе 52 композиции, по большей части не похожих на то, что записывал музыкант прежде. Сам Кузьмин охарактеризовал свое творение кратко: «Это лучшее из созданного мною». Каждый диск есть законченное произведение, и, вместе с тем, составляет цельную «квадрологию», объединенную общим внутренним замыслом. Отклики поклонников на поочередный выход частей «Эндорфина» только подтвердили слова маэстро. Выраженные практически во всех известных музыкальных жанрах и исполненные, как всегда, на высочайшем профессиональном уровне, песни: «Радость», «Глаза», «Только с тобой», «Колыбельная», «Загородный блюз»  - хиты на все времена, что уже признали преданные поклонники певца.

Для поклонников «Динамика» 80-х и 90-х прозвучат проверенные временем композиции, под которые, по меткому замечанию автора, «миллионы людей влюбляются, женятся и дают жизнь новым поколениям любителей музыки»: «17 лет», «Тоска», «Лед слезы льет», «Еще вчера», «Голос», «Пять минут от дома твоего», «Я не Казанова», «Сибирские морозы», «Симона», «Эй, красотка!», а также песни из ранних альбомов, до этого редко исполнявшиеся на концертах.


Организатор - компания "Magic Box"

----------


## MagicBox

*В связи со сложившейся политической ситуацией в стране концерт народного артиста России Владимира Кузьмина, который должен был состоятся 1 марта в концерт-холле "Сады Победы" в Одессе переносится на 4 мая 2014 г. Все купленные билеты действительны на 4 мая 2014 г!

Желающие сдать билеты могут призвести возврат в кассе концерт-холла "Сады Победы" в течение 10 рабочих дней.*

----------


## MagicBox

*Дорогие друзья!

К сожалению, концерт Владимира Кузьмина в Одессе, запланированный на 4 мая, не состоится в связи с отменой гастролей по Украине.
Ориентировочно новый концертный тур артиста состоится в октябре 2014 года.
Возврат билетов производится в кассе концерт-холла "Сады Победы" до 4 мая.

Приносим извинения за доставленные неудобства.*

----------

